# Predators in smaller tanks?



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey everyone. Im looking to put something into my heavily planted/driftwood 24 gallon tank. I would love some sort of predator fish but am unsure on what my options are for this size of tank. As of right now I have 5 small plecos, and 10 white clouds. Whiteclouds are in there just as fillers, so the tank doesnt look so 'dead'.

This tank also runs pressurized co2, so I dont know if that is a problem or not.

pH levels are about 6.8

Here is a shot of the tank.










Thanks, Tyson.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

What about a rainbow snakehead?


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

They get a little too big dont they? 8" or so? I'm looking for something smaller.

I do really like those fish though  ohhh how I wish i had space for larger tanks


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

halonine said:


> They get a little too big dont they? 8" or so? I'm looking for something smaller.
> 
> I do really like those fish though  ohhh how I wish i had space for larger tanks


It's easy to make room!  Sleep on the floor!

But a rainbow snakehead in that tank? wouldn't taht be a little too much for those other small fish to handle?


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

exodons are beasts... crazy little thangs, like piranhas except probably even more feisty


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

Chronick said:


> exodons are beasts... crazy little thangs, like piranhas except probably even more feisty


what i was going to recomend. really cool! like mini piranhas. spencer jack had them a while back for a good price


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

I just did some quick reading on the exodons. 4-6" full grown, but like to be kept in schools of 10+. 

Been doing some research, doesn't seem like i really have much for options in such a small tank.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

halonine said:


> I just did some quick reading on the exodons. 4-6" full grown, but like to be kept in schools of 10+.
> 
> Been doing some research, doesn't seem like i really have much for options in such a small tank.


yah, i can't really think of anything smaller than an exodon


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

Chronick said:


> yah, i can't really think of anything smaller than an exodon


yep, as small as they get. you could get a full freshwater puffer... thats semi predatory.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

how about a high fin red wolf fish


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

+1 to a puffer fish,


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

archer fish
they shoot water and anything living on the floating plants to get them into the water so they can eat them, my friend has one, pretty neat to watch tbh.


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

Mferko said:


> archer fish
> they shoot water and anything living on the floating plants to get them into the water so they can eat them, my friend has one, pretty neat to watch tbh.


they get big. 13 inches most of them, and there brackish so no plants


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Nanokid said:


> they get big. 13 inches most of them, and there brackish so no plants


holy crap 13 inches? my friends must be a baby


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

Mferko said:


> holy crap 13 inches? my friends must be a baby


yea they sell them at 1-5 inches.. but they get big.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Get some red tail calceus aka red tail freshwater baracudas from Charles. They only max out at 4-5 inches in aquaria and are true predators. Best to keep in school as well.

Also rainbow snakeheads won't get to 8" aquaria and more likely 4-6 inches. You can also try blue rainbow snakeheads. Max out at 4 inches only.

Here are some other prdatory fish that best suited in that tank
-African butterfly fish 4-5 inches
-Pictus catfish 4-5 inches
-Rainbow snakehead 4-6 inches
-Blue rainbow snakehead 4 inches
-redwolf fish 5-6 inches
-amazon leaffish 4-5 inches

There are so many to choose from. I can write down more and the list can go on and on and on, but too lazy to write them all as it's too much for me to type. Some are not commonly available and some are expensive so I didn't bother adding them.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies everyone! Another thing, my tank doesnt have a top, i know something like a wolf fish should have a lid on the tank. What about the others? 

The blue rainbow snakehead sounds pretty good. 4" is a nice size for my tank. i think 6"+ is pushing it too much.

What type of freshwater puffers stay fairly small, other than the dwarves (pea puffers)?


----------

